# Smallest diameter yet reliable



## deerhunter5

I'm trying to have some extra fun while sight casting to reds in the marsh and drifting/wading reefs for trout with ultralight tackle. I am trying to find a good braid that is thinner than usual but is still reliable so I can maximize my line capacity, incase I hook something big or break off. I prefer to stay in the 6-10lb line range. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should try out?


----------



## 223AI

I throw 10lb power pro ss8 on a 1000 series reel for everything. Love it.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

You must try SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST ,braid witch for the same lb. test is tinnier comparative with another braid made in U.S.A.

I was fishing with this braid (6 lb.,8 lb.,10 lb.) for over 10 years without problem catching a lot of big fish ,fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS,BOLIVAR PENINSULA ,TEXAS.

I was catching this black drum with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 10 lb.+14 lb. fluorocarbon on jig.


----------



## Ficking

223AI said:


> I throw 10lb power pro ss8 on a 1000 series reel for everything. Love it.


I have tried it, i like it too! Good advice!


----------



## 671guy

I know this is kinda old, but...for spinning reel, cant really beat Berkley nanofil 8 or 10lb, and for baitcaster 15lb fins 40g.


----------



## Solodaddio

671guy said:


> I know this is kinda old, but...for spinning reel, cant really beat Berkley nanofil 8 or 10lb, and for baitcaster 15lb fins 40g.


Might try the fins 40g if it ever comes down in price, never tried the nanofil, either. Small spinners we use 10-20 pound braid normally fins, power pro or suffix 832. Im spooling a penn battle up tonight with 15pd spiderwire invisibraid, never tried it but caught it on sale. I have 30pd pp slick on my bigger spinner. Line started to fray within months but it's always been some of the smoothest casting line.


----------



## just plain bill

i use nanofil 17lb...very thin, with almost zero issues!


----------



## kawboy

I use a power pro. I think it's a 15lb weight at a 2lb diameter. I have it on a 6ft Okuma ultra light with a Okuma reel. Love it!


----------



## Ryan H.

I'd second this. Not only is the spiderwire quality line, it's thinner, and we get less backlash with it than powerpro. I am a mono guy, but my son won't fish with anything but Spiderwire and if I was going to switch to braid, I'd use Spiderwire. I can cast his outfits just fine and he gets good life out of it too.



Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> You must try SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST ,braid witch for the same lb. test is tinnier comparative with another braid made in U.S.A.
> 
> I was fishing with this braid (6 lb.,8 lb.,10 lb.) for over 10 years without problem catching a lot of big fish ,fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS,BOLIVAR PENINSULA ,TEXAS.
> 
> I was catching this black drum with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 10 lb.+14 lb. fluorocarbon on jig.


----------



## tpool

Silly question of the year..... So when you guys state "15lb braid"... is this really 15lb test (with a equivalent mono diameter of something like 2-4lbs)? Or is this like 40lb test (with the equivalent mono diameter of 15lb)??? 

In other words, what does it mean on the box when it says a lb test???

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)

p.s. If you can't tell, I'm a long time fisherman that has not ever used braid - only mono and flouro. But getting interested in Braid for everything but flipping in freshwater for bass (want to use for surf rods and possibly in the bay for trout and reds)..


----------



## just plain bill

i should have mentioned i use spinning gear exclusively, which nanofil is designed for...my understanding is it might not be great for baitcasters...but it is the best for spinning!


----------



## Action BC

fins 40G is the best bet. about half the diameter of comparable braid but twice the strength. My spinners are filled with the 15lb and had a baitcaster I used for bull reds with the 45LB on there. Literally pulled a 35" Red 3' out of the water and another 4' over the guard rail (with gloves on) and did not break. Palomar knot, no leader. Line is so strong you have to be careful when getting snagged or hooked into a monster bc your rod will def break before the line ever does. Only thing i didn't like was it liked to loosen up a lot on my bait caster and make some birds nests. Spinning gear has zero issues though.


----------



## just plain bill

have you tried nanofil and how do the two lines compare? nanofil is the best i've found so far, but i'm always looking for even better!


----------



## teamfirstcast

*braid specs*



tpool said:


> Silly question of the year..... So when you guys state "15lb braid"... is this really 15lb test (with a equivalent mono diameter of something like 2-4lbs)? Or is this like 40lb test (with the equivalent mono diameter of 15lb)???
> 
> In other words, what does it mean on the box when it says a lb test???
> 
> Thanks,
> T-BONE
> (tpool)
> 
> p.s. If you can't tell, I'm a long time fisherman that has not ever used braid - only mono and flouro. But getting interested in Braid for everything but flipping in freshwater for bass (want to use for surf rods and possibly in the bay for trout and reds)..


20lb braid sizes will break at or above 20 lbs but have a mono equivalent of about 6lb size. I personally use a braid that is sized similar to the mono size a was using... or: FINS 30 or 40lb Windtamer or PRT will be approx .011" - .012" or 10-12lb mono size.


----------



## WineyFishrman

10 lb braid, Power Pro,,,, 20 lb mono leader

Caught many an oversized red but sensitive enuff for light baits and trout.


----------



## basson

Kastking superpower or Runcl rainbow braid. Not expensive but you will get more than paid.


----------

